# Homemade Bike Tools



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Sometimes the standard off the shelf tools just do not work right. Over the years I've fabricated quite a few. Playing with the camera this evening and snapped a pic of the tools. They are nothing fancy but do the trick.

25mm (6061) & 12mm (Brass) axle adapters
3/16" Internal nipple driver (Standard deep socket turned down on the lathe clearing the rim)

Lets see pics of other handmade bike tools.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

My home made tools where good enough I started selling them. Truing stand adaptors, lock ring tool, bearing press and more to come.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've made a couple different nipple drivers out of old spokes. Can decrease the amount of headaches involved with building a deep dish wheelset. :thumbsup: Here's one of them.










Marpilli also reminded me of something. Made a repair stand clamp out of a pipe clamp. There's a thread on it around here somewhere..


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

boston bicycle mechanic: rim wrench rim wrench


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

customfab said:


> My home made tools where good enough I started selling them. Truing stand adaptors, lock ring tool, bearing press and more to come.


I've seen pics of your lock ring tool and it's awesome.



reptilezs said:


> rim wrench


That's a great idea! :thumbsup:

I've not done anything extraordinary. Built a work stand (that's a tool, right?  ), split-tube headset remover, fork bushing extractor. Bad Mechanic was kind enough to help me out on building a bushing installation tool.


----------



## SoCalAl (Aug 29, 2004)

I don't have a picture, but my headset cup removal tool is an old flat handlebar that I made three cuts into the end and bent out the resulting tabs. It's really ghetto but it works. And my headset cup installer is a long piece of all-thread, some nuts and a bunch of washers. It works reasonably well.


----------

